# Mallet Swap or something else



## Bigg081 (Jan 10, 2019)

I remember years ago there was a mallet swap. I didn’t take part in it but wish I would have. 
Any interest??? Mallet....bowl....turned mallet? 
If there is enough interest I would be more than happy to take the lead and coordinate. Unless we have a staff member that does that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 10, 2019)

I ran one last year around this time...was thinking about doing something a little different this year. Had a few play along and some great mallets were produced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 10, 2019)

Now that the stoopid islander @Don Ratcliff is back he might be able to make something


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2019)

I would be happy to aid in the capacity of a Moderator. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2019)

My focus is going to be making stuff to go in galleries to pay for my addiction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 10, 2019)

Are you talking about a turned wooden mallet? 

I've never made one, but if rookies are allowed to play I'm game!


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 10, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Are you talking about a turned wooden mallet?
> 
> I've never made one, but if rookies are allowed to play I'm game!


I like the turned idea. But I’m all for a regular mallet as well.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 10, 2019)

I would probably be in for participating in a swap. I might shy away from a mallet swap, since we did one not long ago (that I enjoyed!), but even if it's a mallet swap I might still participate.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2019)

The mallet swap has been done, and it was cool. But how about choosing something different? Maybe a box swap? Could be size restricted, say like has to fit in a mflb or lfrb? Other than that no restrictions, could be flat work, carved, bands and, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Jan 11, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> The mallet swap has been done, and it was cool. But how about choosing something different? Maybe a box swap? Could be size restricted, say like has to fit in a mflb or lfrb? Other than that no restrictions, could be flat work, carved, bands and, etc.


I only suggest mallet because I wished I had done it before. Turned mallet because I turn. I don’t do very much flat work though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 11, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Are you talking about a turned wooden mallet?
> 
> I've never made one, but if rookies are allowed to play I'm game!



Wouldn’t have to be turned...just a mallet. 



woodtickgreg said:


> The mallet swap has been done, and it was cool. But how about choosing something different? Maybe a box swap? Could be size restricted, say like has to fit in a mflb or lfrb? Other than that no restrictions, could be flat work, carved, bands and, etc.



Greg, that’s why I was going to mix it up a little this year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

